# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Independence Day: Resurgence", adventure sci-fi film, Roland Emmerich, 2016, USA

## Airicist

facebook.com/IndependenceDayMovie

twitter.com/IndependenceDay

"Independence Day: Resurgence" on Wikipedia

"Independence Day: Resurgence" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Independence Day: Resurgence | Official Trailer | 20th Century FOX

Published on Dec 13, 2015




> We always knew they were coming back. After INDEPENDENCE DAY redefined the event movie genre, the next epic chapter delivers global spectacle on an unimaginable scale. Using recovered alien technology, the nations of Earth have collaborated on an immense defense program to protect the planet. But nothing can prepare us for the aliens’ advanced and unprecedented force. Only the ingenuity of a few brave men and women can bring our world back from the brink of extinction.
> 
> In Theaters - June 24, 2016
> 
> Cast: Liam Hemsworth, Jeff Goldblum, Bill Pullman, Judd Hirsch, Vivica A. Fox, Brent Spiner, Charlotte Gainsbourg, Jessie Usher, Maika Monroe, Sela Ward
> 
> Directed by Roland Emmerich

----------

